
Sell water to people who are thirsty - baxtr
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2018/02/looking-for-seekers-who-are-looking-for-you.html
======
eesmith
I know what the author is trying to say, but given the news about the people
in Detroit whose water was cut off for lack of payment (UN experts said it
“constitutes a violation of the human right to water and other international
human rights”), the Flint water crisis, Day-0 in Cape Town, and the
privatization of once public water supplies, the proposal to sell water to
people who are thirsty, well, leaves a dirty taste in my mouth.

